# Update MacBook Blanc début 2008



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

J'ai un macbook blanc début 2008

Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz
4 Go DDR2 SDRAM 667hz
carte graphique Intel GMA X3100 144 MB
dd sata 500go
Et voici mes questions : 

à cause de l'usure, la batterie ne dure qu'1h30 et chauffe...chauffe...chauffe !! De fait, je voulais savoir où et comment changer la patte thermique afin d'éviter un burnout mortel... 
une grosse partie des softs, dont firefox esr et thunderbird 45.8.0 ne peuvent plus être à jour donc j'aimerais savoir quel est le dernier os installable sur ce mac, même s'il me faut changer le disque dur et/ou la patte thermique, ainsi qu'une procédure claire et détaillée, avec infos sur un bon ssd compatible éventuellement...
Je me doute que c'est peut être fichu et qu'il me faudra passer par la caisse pour un nouveau mac...à moins qu'un expert m'aide à sauver ce petit mac qui à de la valeur pour moi ?...  
Merci pour votre attention.

Peace


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Le dernier OS pour cette machine est Lion (10.7.5).
Ta machine peut supporter jusqu'à 6 Go de RAM (mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu en aies l'intérêt) et tu mettre un SSD qui sera bridé par le port SATA *I* de ta machine. Ca devrait quand même aller plus vite qu'un dd, mais tu n'auras évidemment pas les performances d'un SSD sur un port SATA III !
Quant à la batterie, elle se change. Voir chez Macway par exemple, s'ils vendent encore…


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Avril 2017)

Salut

Le système maxi supporté par ton mac est la version 10.7.5 (payante : 19,90 €) à condition que le système actuel soit Snow Léopard, sinon il faudra encore débourser 19,90 € pour SL.

Pour la partie "mécanique" tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Core_2_Duo


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Merci pour ta réactivité Sly54 

Je suis déjà en 10.7.5 et, après consultation sur le web, dont youtube, je tombe sur des post et vidéos qui indiquent qu'il est possible d'installer Sierra ou El Capitain sur mon mac. Je ne m'y connais pas du tout donc je préfère venir chercher confirmation içi.
Concernant la batterie, je vais regarder ça, merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Avril 2017)

Voir ceci : https://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/06/un...patibilite-de-sierra-aux-mac-abandonnes-94727


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Merci jeanjd63 
je vais voir la partie mécanique, ça va aider pour sur !


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

jeanjd63, je ne connaissais pas ce lien, merci !
Je pense que je vais y voir plus clair.
Nice


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour la batterie, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait un moyen de réduire sa température (excepté de l'utiliser dans un environnement froid et dont la chaleur de la batterie puisse correctement s'évacuer, au moyen d'un support ventilé par exemple), si c'est intenable il vaut mieux la remplacer. Mais êtez-vous sûr que la surchauffe est due à la batterie? Car la pâte thermique est normalement pour le processeur et la puce graphique, donc il serait nécessaire de la remplacer si la surchauffe est due à l'activité du processeur. Votre ordinateur surchauffe-t-il aussi lorsqu'il est utilisé avec l'adaptateur secteur et pas en charge?

Voici les liens pour les tutos ifixit pour démonter le dissipateur thermique du processeur (en anglais) et pour le SSD.


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Voici les liens pour les tutos ifixit pour démonter le dissipateur thermique du processeur (en anglais) et pour le SSD.[/QUOTE]
Merci pour ces deux liens217ae1, ils me seront également très utiles !
Je suis en 10.7.5, la batterie chauffe très vite et très fort, en à peine 30mns, peu importe la surface ou l'utilisation secteur/charge, d'ou mon interrogation sur la patte thermique et le changement en ssd.


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Après consultations de vos liens, il semble que je puisse n'installer que Yosemite (10.10) avec MacPostFactor ou OS X Extractor. Je dois donc trouver une procédure claire, en français et explicite. Je pense donc que je vais rester sur 4go ram, changer la patte thermique et changer le ssd. En revanche, pour ce dernier, en consultant l'utilitaire de disque, je trouve ceçi : 

Bus de connexion :    SATA
Arbre des périphériques :    IODeviceTree:/PCI0/SATA@1F,2/PRT0@0/PMP@0
Cela signifie-t-il que ce n'est que du SATA 1 ? Du coup, je dois trouver un ssd compatible sata 1. Le gain est-il significatif, par rapport à un sata ?
Merci pour votre attention.

Peace


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Avril 2017)

C'est effectivement que du sata 1. Les SSD sata 3 sont compatibles avec les anciennes versions sata, j'utilise un disque dur sata 3 dans mon MacMini sata 1. C'est juste qu'on ne bénéficie pas des débits maximaux mais en usage courant ça suffit.


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

217ae1, c'est bien noté. Merci  J'y vois plus clair.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2017)

A toi de voir si les couts engagés ne sont pas trop élevés vu l'âge de la machine.
Mais sache que tu pourras enlever le SSD de ton MB le jour ou tu voudras le changer et le mettre dans un boitier externe, utilisable sur ta nouvelle machine. L'investissement ne sera donc pas perdu (contrairement au coût de la batterie).

Enfin, je ne sais pas du tout comment Yosemite (si tu l'installes) va se comporter sur ta machine. ça risque de ralentir fort ! Mais tu testes et tu vois  (évidemment, tu auras fait des sauvegardes avant !!).


----------



## CptNemo2k (22 Avril 2017)

Merci Sly54, ton point de vue n'est pas du tout anodin. Je vais calculer et voir si cela convient. je n'hésiterai pas à communiquer les retours après manips  Peace


----------

